# The Fishroom..almost done



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a couple of odds and ends pics...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Dang! your Ulvaceus looks amazing. I love that plant. Oh and I might have to buy some of those whiptails if they come up for sale. They are very popular at the store right now.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Jeez Loha! You're making me want to set up another FW! Actually, a ten gallon wouldn't be too bad...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

grogan...the ulvaceus is my favorite aquatic plant..and they are so easy to grow..no co2 or ferts or special lights needed..the perfect plant for me..

funlad...just one 10 gallon would never be enough....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

All I would want would be a single school of neons and a few cherry shrimp... I have a reef for the addiction part. :lol:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Your so lucky!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Me, Loha, or both? :lol:


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful discus you got there, I actually just got a new breeding pair where both mom and dad are the same coloring.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Simply Amazing!! I am so jealous!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

both! Why do the older people always have the $$$?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

betta man...what makes you think that i have money...what i have has taken me years to get...i am barely able to pay my rent and the utilities...i used to have a full freezer...now it is almost empty..and i send out so many free samples of the foods i carry ; it eats up almost all of the money i make from what i actually sell..
nope...we don't all have the $$$$$.....


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Man, now I kinda feel bad about the samples you sent me.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

What makes me think you have $ is all those fish tanks and fish.... Now that I think of it, it probably does suck up a lot of your budget caring for em.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nothing to feel bad about josh...i do what i do because it is part of what i enjoy...

b m ...my electric bill alone is over $300 a month...half of my tanks are more than 20 years old..i don't buy new tanks..just used ones..but...hopefully i can save enough money for when the next petco $1 a gallon sale hits...i would like to replace all of my old scratched up 15s and get a half dozen or so 40 breeders.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

The difference is too with money, is that people that care and truly set a goal and go for it scrape everything they can together and years in the making. Just like he said. It was never something that just happened. 

This is the case for many people now-a-days that they have no clue how to do this or set to it. People have a huge sense of self entitlement instead of self worth and confidence. 

At 27 I'm running around the neighborhood collecting aluminum cans to recycle myself to afford things that I want and cannot regularly afford.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lohachata said:


> nothing to feel bad about josh...i do what i do because it is part of what i enjoy...
> 
> b m ...my electric bill alone is over $300 a month...half of my tanks are more than 20 years old..i don't buy new tanks..just used ones..but...hopefully i can save enough money for when the next petco $1 a gallon sale hits...i would like to replace all of my old scratched up 15s and get a half dozen or so 40 breeders.


And that is exactly why my mom won't let me get more tanks...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Fishkeeping definitely leans more towards an "adult" hobby. 

Once you're no longer under anyone else's roof, you can have all the tanks you want. My husband and I didn't even get into fish until we were married, and a good thing too. I'm sure neither of our families would have been cool with all the money we've put into it. And even now, my husband's mom has a fish tank (thanks to us getting her interested) but she's such a worrywart about it and doesn't really want to do the dirty work, like gravel siphoning and water changes. 

All of us with "money" in the hobby have earned it, through hard work and smart decision making (and maybe some not-so-smart decision making ). You'll earn yours too, someday.


----------

